# lead tape



## coreyk2424 (Jun 24, 2011)

i have a scoring avg of 76 but am trying to lower that even more. im looking into using lead tape but not sure if it will halp. im looking to get a lower ball flight on my irons and i hit a 5yard darw p-7 but my 6-3 has a 5 yard cut or i just dont get the club head square at impact and just push it out right. is there anyway lead tape will help? thanks.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Perhaps this might help; 
Lead Tape on Golf Clubs - Why Do Some Golfers Add Lead Tape to Their Clubs, and What is the Effect?
Or this; 
How to use lead tape: the do-it-yourself way to tweak your ball flight | Golf Digest | Find Articles at BNET

My self, I have used lead tape, for the swing weight issue. After adding it, I did not notice much, if any difference in the ball's low, or high flight. 

One thing I do know that if you add it, and you don't it to come off, after you are satisfied with the location, take a rubber mallet, and gently tap on the tape. You want to get out all the air cavities. I have some wedges that I still use every so often with lead tape on them. It's been on for 10+ years, and is still stuck solid to my clubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

it will change the swing weight of your clubs which can be really bad.
Why not just get a fitter to do your lie angles for you as the problem may be there and that would be a good way to tweak other things like shaft stiffness, swing weight, type of grip etc. Also, if you want lower ball flight, set up with the hands more ahead and choke up on the grip slightly while playing the ball back a tad more in your stance.If you do that, you will get a better draw also.
lead tape is a bad bandaid in my opinion.




coreyk2424 said:


> i have a scoring avg of 76 but am trying to lower that even more. im looking into using lead tape but not sure if it will halp. im looking to get a lower ball flight on my irons and i hit a 5yard darw p-7 but my 6-3 has a 5 yard cut or i just dont get the club head square at impact and just push it out right. is there anyway lead tape will help? thanks.


----------

